# funship on coast



## robbie1003 (Jul 13, 2011)

just wonderd if anybodyelse had seen the interesting bit on coast lastnight about the old funship on north wales coast? fantastic to see some moveing shots of the inside, sad state its geting into, parts are just a time capsule. would love to have a look inside myself.


----------



## Incognito (Jul 13, 2011)

Go for it, just make sure you wear a crash helmet as security are a bit feisty from all reports, check their facebook page out lol


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 13, 2011)

We saw it too and immediately jumped at Google earth. Not sure how anyone could get in without climbing skills and even then access from the deck to the interior would be nigh on impossible. There's interesting comments on one web page hinting at the local council conspiring against them and breaking the law. But I also get the feeling that the owners are a bunch of miserable gits.


----------



## krela (Jul 13, 2011)

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=8545[/ame]

and 

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17132[/ame]


----------



## robbie1003 (Jul 13, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> We saw it too and immediately jumped at Google earth. Not sure how anyone could get in without climbing skills and even then access from the deck to the interior would be nigh on impossible. There's interesting comments on one web page hinting at the local council conspiring against them and breaking the law. But I also get the feeling that the owners are a bunch of miserable gits.



does look tighty closed,better than a safe. known this ship since it arrived, holidays with parents etc, been a few times since. didnt realise the history about why it was there before lastnight, i remember the market stalls. the owners do sound miserable. surely it could be used for something better than it is atmo.


----------



## Kaputnik (Jul 13, 2011)

I didn't realise that it was used as a sunday trading loophole (although calling it a sea going vessel was pushing the truth a bit, as it's pretty well concreted in) until seeing the programme,we did see a lot of clothing racks and boxes of old stock, coathangers etc on what was once the car deck, so it makes sense now. the guy who had his wedding reception in the wonderfully dated looking bar was quite emotional at seeing the place again by the look of it.


----------



## Incognito (Jul 13, 2011)

Kaputnik said:


> I didn't realise that it was used as a sunday trading loophole (although calling it a sea going vessel was pushing the truth a bit, as it's pretty well concreted in) until seeing the programme,we did see a lot of clothing racks and boxes of old stock, coathangers etc on what was once the car deck, so it makes sense now. the guy who had his wedding reception in the wonderfully dated looking bar was quite emotional at seeing the place again by the look of it.



Its was a good loop hole back when sunday trading was a no no, BTW its not concreted in.


----------



## Kaputnik (Jul 13, 2011)

Visited the Duke a few times, and I'm pretty sure it was in concrete, Incognito,( unless you know better) the thing isn't just resting upright in estuary sediment, it wouldn't have been safe enough if it was being boarded by people regularly, and with all that weight would have shifted and tilted after all these years. down in the oily depths of the ship it's clear that the castings surrounding the rudder housing are cracked severely, maybe irreparably,so i doubt it could ever be seaworthy again, without a lot of money thrown at it.
it would be good to hope that it may be used for some useful purpose in the future whereby those who are interested can get to see the wonderful 'frozen in time' nature of it, the passenger seating area, with 70's Sealink posters still on the wall, and that very retro looking bar area featured in the coast programme
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b012l0h7/Coast_Series_6_Wales_Border_to_Border/
(The Duke of Lancaster part stars at around 53 mins in)


----------



## Incognito (Jul 14, 2011)

Kaputnik said:


> Visited the Duke a few times, and I'm pretty sure it was in concrete, Incognito,( unless you know better) the thing isn't just resting upright in estuary sediment, it wouldn't have been safe enough if it was being boarded by people regularly, and with all that weight would have shifted and tilted after all these years. down in the oily depths of the ship it's clear that the castings surrounding the rudder housing are cracked severely, maybe irreparably,so i doubt it could ever be seaworthy again, without a lot of money thrown at it.
> it would be good to hope that it may be used for some useful purpose in the future whereby those who are interested can get to see the wonderful 'frozen in time' nature of it, the passenger seating area, with 70's Sealink posters still on the wall, and that very retro looking bar area featured in the coast programme
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b012l0h7/Coast_Series_6_Wales_Border_to_Border/
> (The Duke of Lancaster part stars at around 53 mins in)



I don't know the ship personally so I can only go from the information from those who are actually involved and they say the misconception is that its bedded in concrete but its not, sand was dredged and pumped in and around the hull. Check their facebook page http://www.facebook.com/groups/177052179118?ap=1 for more info.

They are also reckon the boat is seaworthy, seaworthy as in it will float and could be tugged. The boats owners are still in dispute with the council, I think most people after 20 years of disputes would have decided it was time to find a new location for the boat rather than wasting more money on failed planning applications.


----------



## krela (Jul 14, 2011)

Incognito said:


> I don't know the ship personally so I can only go from the information from those who are actually involved and they say the misconception is that its bedded in concrete but its not, sand was dredged and pumped in and around the hull. Check their facebook page http://www.facebook.com/groups/177052179118?ap=1 for more info.
> 
> They are also reckon the boat is seaworthy, seaworthy as in it will float and could be tugged. The boats owners are still in dispute with the council, I think most people after 20 years of disputes would have decided it was time to find a new location for the boat rather than wasting more money on failed planning applications.



Isn't there some kind of loophole where if it's been there for 25 years it can stay with or without permission though?


----------



## woody65 (Jul 14, 2011)

krela said:


> Isn't there some kind of loophole where if it's been there for 25 years it can stay with or without permission though?




it should be 4 years unless enforcement action has been taken then there is no time limit

anything before 25th August 1974 does not need planning


----------



## Incognito (Jul 14, 2011)

krela said:


> Isn't there some kind of loophole where if it's been there for 25 years it can stay with or without permission though?



I don't know TBH I can't see the council approving any planning though, they have been refusing for the last 20 years. The only hope for the owner is he outlives the current councillors lol. There is a lot of talk about corruption and conspiracy around all the planning etc. I can't see why he would need planning to restore the boat, once restored he could easily turn it into a museum of sorts and if the current council still own't let him do then move it, plenty of other councils would jump at the chance to have a large tourist attraction drawing people in.


----------



## Rich097 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Website*

A lot of info here and very interesting

http://www.dukeoflancaster.net/index.htm

Rich


----------



## robbie1003 (Jul 14, 2011)

this place still holds allot of interest, i just hope something can be done with it before it gets beyond repair. imsure there is plenty of other ships that should be kept for future interest, this is not the largest etc but this has a rather unusual story behind it.


----------

